# [RPG] Clan Xaositects - recruitment, requests, recommendations, etc...



## Sniktch (May 18, 2004)

Having started a new clan, I have noticed at least one bothersome aspect of this feature: only one invite is allowed to be sent to a person at a time.  If a user has received an invite and has not yet approved or rejected it, no one else can send them an invite.  And someone seems to have sent an invite to everybody currently playing  

Anyway, wicked Nny, Ao the Bloody, and Hagdar have banded together to found the Xaositects, dedicated servants of chaos, murder, and mayhem.  If you're evil or have evil tendencies and would like to join forces with a group of like-minded murderous cutthroats, get in touch with myself, Guedo79, or Ao the Overkitty and we'll make sure you get an invite


----------



## guedo79 (May 18, 2004)

We could use a few lower level players. Someone to hand stuff down to.


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2004)

you can only be in one clan ata time, so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Sniktch (May 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you can only be in one clan ata time, so that might have something to do with it.




I'm not sure...  when I sent the invite to Guedo the first time, I got an error that 'This person has already been invited to join a clan' - he had to go to clans and decline the current invite before I was able to send him one.

I've tried sending numerous invites to people who looked like they had evil RPG characters (Henry's Henryk the Vile, for example) and I keep getting that 'This person has already been invited to join a clan' error - thats why I suspect one of the other clanleaders has sent out invites to everyone playing so far.  I can see not being able to invite somebody that's already in a clan, but why can't the clanless receive more than one invite?  When they accept one, then the others would be declined...

Edit: Timed out while trying to finish this post yesterday and just getting back on.


----------



## blargney the second (May 19, 2004)

*grin*  I went on a bit of a recruitment drive. 

I didn't realize that the invitations would block other invites though - sorry about the inconvenience!

-blarg


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 20, 2004)

The Xoasitechts have another member now! Zoorilla have switched to the dark side and joined them!


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 20, 2004)

I want in as well


----------



## diaglo (May 20, 2004)

we lost part of our clan. must be an alliance thingie.


----------



## randomling (May 20, 2004)

I'm on the Dark Side now... sorry Blarg....


----------



## Sniktch (May 20, 2004)

Heh.  Yeah, Diaglo, I've grabbed a member or two out of each of the two clans that were in existence already.  Sorry 'bout that, but its business  Now that we have several clans, perhaps a clan tournament should be discussed?  

Oh, and don't worry about the inconvenience, Blargney - you didn't know so obviously no harm no foul.  I was more just making observations about the way things work as I found out about them.  Knowing is half the battle, after all  

Die to prepare you of all now


----------



## guedo79 (May 20, 2004)

Wheee. Welcome everyone.

.....

I mean,

*We shall brake the heads of our enemies and feast on the slime expelled from there skulls!*


----------



## Seonaid (May 21, 2004)

I have never been invited to a clan.  I feel left out.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

I'll make sure you get one in the morning, seonaid.


----------



## blargney the second (May 21, 2004)

This has been rectified. 
-blarg


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

bad blargney!  go find your own recruits.  this one was ours!

Now we... can't send an invite....... oh well.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 21, 2004)

Whooo! I'm glad to see my assperations to the racketeer job won't be a problem with this group!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

No problem at all.  Racketeers are more than welcome.

Welcome to the fold, Sir Osis.


----------



## Dungannon (May 21, 2004)

I will gladly join the ranks of Xaositects if sonebody would be kind enough to gift me with a Community Supporter acct.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

Sorry.  I've only got fake money to throw around.


----------



## Henry (May 21, 2004)

Ironically, it was right on the 17th or 18th that Blargney invited me, so it's not like he had me locked down for long.

He has been a generous Overlord of Darkness, though, so I can't complain.


----------



## Sniktch (May 21, 2004)

Unfortunately, I believe it was the next day when we formed our clan. :\ Seonaid, I'm be happy to send you an invite, except right now I can't.  

What say the other clan leaders to my proposed tourney?
I will rip out the spines of my enemies and make trophies of them


----------



## Seonaid (May 21, 2004)

Kestrel is now in a clan. 

Uh, so what benefit does that confer on me?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 21, 2004)

We tend to hand down cash and items to our clansmen.

Dunno how blargney runs things.

But being in a clan gives you nothing specific.  Just the ability to say, "Hey! I'm in a clan!"


----------



## blargney the second (May 21, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Dunno how blargney runs things.




I usually slap people around, lock them in stockades for a week, then let them kill fluffy pink bunnies until their alignment slips a little past abyssal.

*grin*
Just kidding, obviously! 

You'll find out in about 3.3 minutes what happens to new members - I hope your bank account is big enough!
-blarg


----------



## blargney the second (May 21, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> What say the other clan leaders to my proposed tourney?
> I will rip out the spines of my enemies and make trophies of them




I'm a little busy this weekend for a spine-remodelling.  Thanks though!  If you're still into it when I get back, we'll see about some mutual vertebrae redecoration.

(Got a swing dancing competition where I have to go kick many other asses. *wink*)

-blarg


----------



## Seonaid (May 22, 2004)

Oooh . . .  I like being in a clan!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 23, 2004)

Heh, yous guys is frickin awsome! Thanks for the hook ups everyone.


----------



## Sniktch (May 23, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Heh, yous guys is frickin awsome! Thanks for the hook ups everyone.




But of course   Can't have my troops going into battle without the proper equipment.  Enjoy.

Anyone else checking in on this thread should know that Clan Xaositects also rewards its followers most generously.  Oh, and blargney - start your own thread; this one is ours!


----------



## Kalanyr (May 23, 2004)

I'd join for 100 000 GP . Sigh So much diamond I have to buy. So much! *shudder*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 24, 2004)

I've got a Giant's Strength'd Unicorn for a Xaositect member.  You need to be at least 10th level to accept it, though.

Any takers?


----------



## guedo79 (May 24, 2004)

AGGEMAM just gave me a Unicorn. I already have one so that makes two unicorns available to clan members 10th level or higher.



Any takers? New recruits?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 24, 2004)

Off course, one has Giant Str, and the other has Devil Mgt .. not a tough choice to make


----------



## guedo79 (May 24, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Off course, one has Giant Str, and the other has Devil Mgt .. not a tough choice to make



The One you sent me, Aggy, didn't have any kind of upgrade. Its just a plain unicorn.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 24, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> The One you sent me, Aggy, didn't have any kind of upgrade. Its just a plain unicorn.




It didn't?  I'm pretty sure it had Devil's Might on when I had it. 

Anyways, off to buy my first Diamond now


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 24, 2004)

For some reason, I think it strips enhancements when you gift something.  I'll have to test that.

Edit: Hmm.. nope. I tested it.  It sent a berserker club to guedo just fine.  And guedo, you do have an unequiped Devil's Might'd Unicorn on your list, so Agge's went through fine as well.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 24, 2004)

Listen up rookies. This is important.

You have to check your inventory lists to see if you've got the best equipment equiped.

Also when you don't need an item anymore (because you've gotten a better one) send it down the ranks to newer members and/or members that have less good equipment than you.

Don't bother about sending nonmagical equipment down the ranks, just sell it, unless someone asks for it.

- Steingrim "Balrog Crusher" Hardesvend


----------



## guedo79 (May 24, 2004)

The Unicorn thing is a mess. I'm going to toss both of them soon when I get my wyren. 

Edit: Never Mind.

-Hagdar the record holder for the most losts in our clan.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 25, 2004)

Just wait to you get the annoying message "oops, you don't appear to be in battle" because the chicken 'Death' Knight is to yella to stand up and get beaten to a pulp all the time. It actually surrenders 9 times out of ten now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (May 25, 2004)

He does that a lot.  I think he's hiding with the dragon.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 25, 2004)

Newcomers to our clan that haven't recieved a welcoming gift, please say so.  

Anyways, I'm only figthing the Balrog now, anything else is too easy.

Oh, and if anyone wants to try their luck against me I'd be more than happy to teach you a lesson too.   

Steingrim "Balrog Crusher" Hardesvend


----------



## Pyrex (May 25, 2004)

If someone would like one I have an extra Devil's Might'd set of Knuckledusters (somehow when I was sent a pair I ended up with a dupe).


----------



## Sniktch (May 25, 2004)

Pyrex, that happened because we found a bug in the system.  If you send an item you have multiple copies of, it sends all of them.  I believe the sender has already replaced his set of knuckledusters, so don't worry about that, but FYI - until something changes, if you try to send the Devil's Might pair the other pair will be sent as well :\ 

Unfortunately, I don't know any way around this at the moment.

Welcome all newcomers!  Clan Xaositects is now the most populated clan, so lets celebrate!   

_Sniktch wanders off to celebrate with a beer in one hand and a blount in the other_


----------



## Greatwyrm (May 25, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Don't bother about sending nonmagical equipment down the ranks, just sell it, unless someone asks for it.




As the new kid in the sandbox, I'm happy to take mundane hand-me-downs.

(edit-- But through the generosity of the clan, that's no longer necessary.)


----------



## Pyrex (May 26, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Pyrex, that happened because we found a bug in the system.  If you send an item you have multiple copies of, it sends all of them.  I believe the sender has already replaced his set of knuckledusters, so don't worry about that, but FYI - until something changes, if you try to send the Devil's Might pair the other pair will be sent as well :\




Turns out it's even stranger than that.  Depending on which screen I look at the second pair sometimes shifts from having 'Devils Might' to 'Giant Strength'.


----------



## Sniktch (May 26, 2004)

Hmm - 

Strange, but I have a workaround.  If you want to send an item to a clanmate, check their inventory.  If they already have an item with that name, send them a PM and ask them to get rid of it before sending the item.  Takes a bit longer but will avoid creating another set of cursed knuckledusters...


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 27, 2004)

As a new service to our clan members, each day I'll draw a random clan member to get the interest of my bank account.

Tomorrow it's 2000 gp. Good luck hunting.

-Steingrim Hardesvend


----------



## Cheiromancer (May 27, 2004)

Be sure, when you invite someone, to let them know the existence of this thread!  I joined the clan on the 23rd and just found out about the thread.

BTW, I will soon be buying new equipment to replace the following:

defending bearskin cloak
bull's strength dwarven plate
cat's grace iron greaves

broadsword (no enhancement)

The broadsword I can give away now, the other stuff I will probably give away on Monday or Tuesday (have to go away for the weekend- wedding in Red Deer).  Any folks who want them can have them.

-Phthor


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 28, 2004)

Todays winner is: _Greatwyrm_. Congratulations.

In the poll tomorrow is 12,000 gp.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 28, 2004)

Many thanks for all the equipment! I'm only 5th level, but I'm fighting trolls!


----------



## Henry (May 28, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Many thanks for all the equipment! I'm only 5th level, but I'm fighting trolls!




Hmph. When I was 5th level, I was fighting Fluffy Pink Bunnies in the snow, uphill, both ways, and loving it! 

Just wanted to say, I just found this thread, thanks to Sniktch for inviting me, and Hopefully I'll have more time to play soon. Can't get a round of combat done for getting interrupted. Pesky job and paychecks.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 29, 2004)

The winner today was: Huh? (Storminator)

Tomorrow there's 16,000 in the pot.


----------



## Henry (May 30, 2004)

I just donated a Pony with Ogre's Might to Painfully (dood) - and if painfully sees this, feel free to donate it if you see anyone else in more need than you.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 30, 2004)

Todays winner: dood (painfully).

20,000 in the pool tomorrow.


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 31, 2004)

Winner today was: Ao the Bloody (Ao the Overkitty)

Tomorrow there's 32,500 to a random clan member.


----------



## Greatwyrm (Jun 1, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Hmph. When I was 5th level, I was fighting Fluffy Pink Bunnies in the snow, uphill, both ways, and loving it!




Bunnies?  You had it easy!  I was the original Ditchdigger, for cryin' out loud.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 1, 2004)

Greatwyrm said:
			
		

> Bunnies? You had it easy! I was the original Ditchdigger, for cryin' out loud.



*snort*

Back before there were ditch diggers, I was 3 minutes from collecting my salary, which I desperately needed.  Then Morrus took down the jobs, and when it came up, my salary had disappeared...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 1, 2004)

Made 6th level! And became a Curate.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 1, 2004)

Today's winner is: Inperion (jgbrowning).

Tomorrow there's 40,000 to a lucky clan member.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's a dilemma-

I am level 56 and have a whole bunch of spare change (240 000 gp)- enough to buy a wyvern and a few diamonds.  In other words, I am all set to start hunting balrogs.

But dragons and death knights give up their hoards well enough, and 5% interest, compounded daily, is also pretty sweet.  I could take a vacation from the boards for a fortnight and there would be half a million gold waiting for me when I came back.  My diamond-enchanted wyvern, on the other hand, would not fly without my hand to guide her.

What say you all?  Spend my last penny to enchant my gear to a diamond lustre, and fight the fiercest beast in the RPG stable, or shall I wait until my investments start to bear fruit?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 1, 2004)

Spend spend spend.

Wouldn't it be too freaking boring to sit back for a fortnight?

Besides there are better way to use the interests (as I do, give it away).

-Steingrim


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 2, 2004)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I could take a vacation from the boards for a fortnight and there would be half a million gold waiting for me when I came back.




Well... not exactly.  if you don't check your bank account every night, it won't accrue interest, since it resets the first time you check the account after those 24 hours are up.

Personally, I like to save.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 2, 2004)

Todays winner: _Sir Osis of Liver_

47,000 in the pot now.


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey Guys, Check this out.  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=89940

It is both a Woo Hoo/Doh situation.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 3, 2004)

Todays winner was Talath Gond (Talath).

Tomorrow and every day hereafter until RPG 2 starts there will be 50,000 in the pot. That's because my bank account just rolled to 1,000,000 and I have no desire to increase that even more.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 3, 2004)

I've not got so much to lose, so I'm not worried.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 3, 2004)

So you've reached high levels and you're tired of healing up your mana. Well I got just the thing for you.   Just unequip all your mana gaining gear, and re-equip it .. voila .. 800 MP back in no time at all.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 3, 2004)

AGGEMAM (much easier to write than your character's name  ), congrats on the 1M! 

As for the mana-refreshing stuff, hmmm...  Kind of hard to do when you have all Diamonds.  That's 16 screens of stuff to go through.   (Note: I'm talking about you; first person with all Diamonds, right?)


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 3, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> As for the mana-refreshing stuff, hmmm...  Kind of hard to do when you have all Diamonds.  That's 16 screens of stuff to go through.





Well, yes, but that's still only half the screens you have to go through with mana potions.

And as far as I know the only one with 8 diamonds so far.

Actually there's only one (maybe two) goals left for me in the game, so I can't wait till we get RPG 2.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 3, 2004)

I can't believe I've been unseated in the #2 position by my own creation. 

Thalmin is now #2 with regard to victories.  I'm the one who handed him the starting cash, back when he was a newbie.

And his equipment!  Elven chain?  Broadsword?  What's up with that??? 

Sure, by that level, it doesn't matter much what equipment you have (it's the enchantments)...  But still...

What goals do you have left?  Your STR has topped 2000.  You said you wanted to get your MP and your DEF up to 2000, also, right?  I'm guessing you want to get your HP up to 1000 (2000 is unattainable without becoming completely bored...).

Me, I just want to get my last 4 Diamonds.  Then maybe I can concentrate on other stuff.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 3, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> What goals do you have left?




Getting MP to 2000, and beating the Balrog _without_ any equipment (could do that now, but I'll wait till I get MP to 2000+).

STR and DEF are now 2000+, HP is 1000+, Level is 100+, 8 diamonds those were the original goals. All achived within a fortnight.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 4, 2004)

Is it just me, or has the Balrog suddenly become harder?  I've gone through several battles, and instead of winning about 80% of the battles with little damage (that is, going through four battles before getting injured, then seriously hurt in the fifth), I'm getting seriously damaged every other battle.

AGGEMAM, that question doesn't apply to you.   I'm talking to the people with STR scores of 1400-1600.

Oh, and woo hoo!  Diamond #5 is bought!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 4, 2004)

Ok, just completed the last of all my goals in the game.

Those were:

HP: 1000 (currently 1099)
MP: 2000 (currently 2000, 1200 without equipment)
STR: 2000 (currently 2033, 1119 without equipment)
DEF: 2000 (currently 2265, 1120 without equipment)
Level: 100 (currently 119)

8 diamonds

1,000,000 in the bank

Beating the Balrog without the help of equipment.

So I've done all that, which means I'll sorta retire now. I'll still pick a random poll winner for the interest of my bank account every day. But besides that I'm waiting for something to actually be able to challenge me.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and todays winner was Henryk th Vile (Henry)


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 4, 2004)

Y'all (Clan Xaos-mumblemumble) might want to send an invite to Eccles.  He's made it to 2nd level, which means he's interested in playing.


----------



## Henry (Jun 4, 2004)

WOO-HOO!

Thanks, Agg. Here I was thinking I was doing well with my 40 grand in the bank, kicking the junks of Death Knights, and you people are walking around with serious "bling."  After my next interest, I'll pop that into the bank, and build a bit. I don't have time to play like I originally did, but I still get in a few fights a day.

And thanks for the tip about the banks! I've apparently been missing interest like crazy!


----------



## MerricB (Jun 6, 2004)

I worked out a fix for the bank interest/job salary bugs... but I'll wait until version 2.0 to see if they're needed.

Cheers!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 6, 2004)

So forgot to take out a winner yesterday, so today one happy punter gets 100,000.

And that was Zoorilla (Tallarn). Congrats.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 7, 2004)

Huzzah! Much appreciated!

My 7th level character is now seriously overequipped.


----------



## Eccles (Jun 7, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> Y'all (Clan Xaos-mumblemumble) might want to send an invite to Eccles.  He's made it to 2nd level, which means he's interested in playing.




He's toddling along nicely, thank you. Doubly so owing to a cash (and armour) injection last week!)

Lack of playing time is a definite factor, though.

Anyway - can someone tell me why my salary (which is supposed to be collectable every 48 hours) is telling me to come back in 2 days, 8 hours and 56 minutes?


----------



## Sniktch (Jun 7, 2004)

Thats the job salary bug that was mentioned, Eccles.  Subtract two days from that, I believe, meaning you would have 8 hours aned 56 minutes until salary time.

I believe I've sent you an invite...


----------



## Eccles (Jun 7, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Thats the job salary bug that was mentioned, Eccles.  Subtract two days from that, I believe, meaning you would have 8 hours aned 56 minutes until salary time.
> 
> I believe I've sent you an invite...




How terribly rude of me!

I'd be delighted, old chap, and all that.

Signed up right away, don't 'cha know.


----------



## GreyShadow (Jun 9, 2004)

Agg, looks like you have a new challenge.

Kill Orcus!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 9, 2004)

HP: 10000/10000 
MP: 7500/7500 
STR: 5000 
DEF: 5000 
Limit Break: Wand of Orcus 
Level: 100 
Reward: 10000 GP

Wow. Orcus looks tough.  I still have trouble with the Balrog on occasion, so not ready for him.  Which Xaositect will be the first to take him down?


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 9, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Wow. Orcus looks tough. I still have trouble with the Balrog on occasion, so not ready for him. Which Xaositect will be the first to take him down?



Take him on? no problem!
I've done it........

As to who would win, do you have to ask that question?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jun 9, 2004)

GreyShadow said:
			
		

> Agg, looks like you have a new challenge.
> 
> Kill Orcus!!




Not interested in spending hours (roughly 18 consequtive hours doing nothing else) beating the balrog to become the nes'ry 500th level to be able to beat it, or at least have a 50% shot at it.

I'm retired until RPG2 ..


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 13, 2004)

It seems like everyone who's anyone has retired.  Tookell has apparently retired, as well.

Me, I'm sticking it out another week or so, to get the last three Diamonds I need.  Then build up enough of a bank balance to be able to give out interest.

I figure, soon enough, that we'll have too many people going after the Balrog.  I think we need something between the Balrog and the Orcus.  Maybe something that can level, so that as the player gets experience, so does the monster.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm not anyone?  *sniffle*

I'm still playing, just at a drastically reduced rate.  Working on my 3rd or 4th diamond at the moment.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 13, 2004)

'sokay, Ao.  I meant, look at the number of wins, and see how there's a huge drop after the fourth spot?  (Okay, a huge drop after the second spot, but I wanted to include myself in the list of "who's who"...  )

1.*Steingrim Hardesvend*1863 Battle Win(s)

2.*Tookell*1809 Battle Win(s)

3.*Inshallah*1487 Battle Win(s)

4.*Nny*1327 Battle Win(s)

5.*Phthor*870 Battle Win(s)

6.*Blargney*842 Battle Win(s)

7.*Ao the Bloody*802 Battle Win(s)

8.*zanderat*800 Battle Win(s)

9.*Phaia*779 Battle Win(s)

10.*GreyShadow*756 Battle Win(s)


----------



## GreyShadow (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey, I'm trying!!!!


----------



## randomling (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey - I might have taken a long break (and have only 120 victories!) but I'm baaaaaack...

I'm currently causing pain to trolls. They have more hitpoints but I have better stats. I was doing quite well against dragons, then died three times in a row, so I'm nursing my wounds until I can get one more small offensive enchantment, then back on the dragons.

Well, when they're level 50 and I'm level 13, it's not that unimpressive to have a few under your belt!

Orcus is a ways off for me though.


----------



## randomling (Jun 13, 2004)

Okay, now trolls are consistently killing me in one hit. Is there some kind of reason for this? :/


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 13, 2004)

It seems to go in streaks.  I can kill the Balrog ten times in a row, then suddenly get killed in one hit a half-dozen times.

Just fight something weaker for a few hours, and see if you have more luck then.

I don't think the pseudo-random number generator is all that good.


----------



## randomling (Jun 13, 2004)

HA! I'm back on dragons, I've got another enchantment and I'm only dying occasionally! *bounceBouncebounce*

Plus, I'm almost level 14! You'd think fighting level 50 monsters would get you to higher levels at a faster rate...


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 13, 2004)

That is supposed to be in RPG2, due out in at least six months...


----------



## randomling (Jun 13, 2004)

Interesting.

After a brief flirtation with the Death Knight, I've retreated back to Dragon levels. It'll be a miracle if I survive the current fight with him, he has me pretty low on hit points. I only hit him if I'm on rage at the start of the fight, though...

Rar! Beat him! Scoooooooore!


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 13, 2004)

You know you can "get drunk" and gain 10% rage, right?

So, you can spend 100gp, for a chance of winning 500gp by raging on the Dragon.

I sometimes do that to take out the Balrog.


----------



## randomling (Jun 13, 2004)

Hadn't tried that - might well do it! Although now my rages are saved for the Death Knight (I can take the Dragon nine times out of ten, hopefully more now I've amassed enough cash for a shiny new enchantment...).

Once I've used my legitimate rage up on DK, I might try the drunken way!


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 14, 2004)

Were you one of my beneficiaries, randomling?  I'm pretty sure I helped get you a start. 

***********

@GreyShadow:

Take a darn swing at that darn death knight.  You've been sitting there, contemplating your navel, for the last five minutes!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 14, 2004)

RPG sure has a lot of angry drunks.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow.  Did people suddenly lose interest in RPG?  This thread has been dormant for over a week, and I've been waiting for over 12 hours for someone (someone besides me  ) to take on a raging balrog...

On the plus side, I finally got all 8 diamonds.  Tossed two Giant's Strength to a neutral (Ipso Hackto) and one to Eccles.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't beat on the Balrog everyday.  Gotta give him some time to recover, after all.

Tonight I should have enough for three of the four remaining diamonds I need.  I'm leaving it in the bank until I have enough for all four.  When you've got interest in the quintuple digits, it makes it easier to save up.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 23, 2004)

Yup.  I saved up to 400,000 before I bought my last three diamonds.  Getting 20k a day in interest helped a lot.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 27, 2004)

Is there any newbies that are still active?  I wasted a dwarven plate, a knuckleduster, and a bearskin cloak (all with Giant's Strength), all on people who either aren't checking their PMs, or who used them for a couple times, then stopped playing over a week ago (and, I might add, not even bothering to say "thanks"!!!!    ).

So, if I'm going to help out newbies, I'd like to know that they'll at least play.  Or has everyone gone to NothingLand to play their arcade games?  (My mouse is malfunctioning/unresponsive, so what with my poor hand/eye coordination, it's impossible for me to play well...)


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 27, 2004)

I gave a 1000 gp (or more) to several folks on page 8 of the member list. Not as generous as you- at our level a 1000 gp is pretty easy to come by.  I figured these folks would be just starting out, since they were the last ones registered.  I got a few thank-yous, but I don't see any of them cranking up levels.  

In fact, is anyone playing but you and I?  I don't really see anyone advancing besides Inshallah and Phthor.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 27, 2004)

I see Ao the Bloody playing a bit.  But yeah, that's about the extent of it.  Guess the newness has worn off.

Have you visited Nothingland to try out their arcade games?  Tons of old classics, but (as I've said) what with my already poor mouse skills and a mouse that seems to be on the verge of breakdown, I don't do well enough to bother.


----------



## GreyShadow (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm still playing.  Most of the newness has worn off for me.  Still I plug in a few battles each day.

Do the player vs. player battles work?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 27, 2004)

They work, in a way.  You challenge someone, then you're stuck in battle until they notice your challenge and accept.  Then you fight.

The one pvp fight I've been in was over in one hit.  Then we tried it with summons vs summons.  That was a bit more fair.

Wheee. I've got all 8 diamonds.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 27, 2004)

Hey- does anybody know how much difference magic makes?  I have a feeling that I'm more likely to take down that Balrog when I throw a meteor swarm at him rather than a low blow... but I may be misinterpreting things.


----------



## Painfully (Jun 27, 2004)

right now I'm just gaining interest from my bank.  Its not exciting, but it beats spending all my cash on healing potions, or grinding out easy battles so i can level.

The xp award system needs to be adjusted.  It feels like i am better off buying all defensive items, and staying in the fight longer by not killing my enemy so that I can hit it more often, and thus gain more potential xp per battle.  XP is always about the same regardless of the enemy, and that takes out the difference between fighting an orc, or fighting a balrog.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jun 28, 2004)

You don't want XP per battle.  You want gold per hit.  Per hit, not per battle.  If you get too little, you're going to be woefully underequipped when it comes time to take on the bigger monsters.  So find the biggest thing you can beat often, and fight it.  But not the skeleton, the kobold, or the necromancer (they only get 1gp each).

****************

Found someone to help: Seonaid (aka Kestrel in RPG).  She's working her way toward a Wyvern, and I gave her a 16000 boost (meant it to get her two enchantments, but whatever).  So if anyone wants to help her, feel free.   It's nice to see somebody playing the game...


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 5, 2004)

Is Kestrel doing the compound-interest thing?  I notice she has a fair amount of change in the bank, but doesn't seem to be investing in enchantments.

I would have donated to her (I've given to lots of neutrals) but she's in a different guild than I am.  Go Xaositects!


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 6, 2004)

Kestrel is saving up to buy a wyvern.  She has a lot of money in the bank because I gave her 16000 to buy a couple of enchantments.  She's only a little bit away from getting that wyvern.

And Cheiromancer, your being in a different guild from me didn't stop me from donating money to you.   (Kestrel being in a different guild didn't stop me, either...  Nor did my donating several items to Xaositects...)

I honestly don't get the whole cliche-ish nature of the Xaositects...


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 6, 2004)

Good point on turn-about!  Though IIRC, I didn't join a guild until after you asked me if I was still interested, and gave me some seed money.  Still, I don't think I would ever have gotten anywhere if someone hadn't given me a boost.  It just takes too many posts to get the armor, weapons and healing to finally get to be financially self-sustaining.  Thanks again for the help.   

And thanks go towards Nny too, my guild leader, who was *quite* generous at about the same time.

Anyways, I'm pretty sure that Kestrel needs to be 15th level or so to get a Wyvern (edit- just checked, she does). Ah, well.  Here's 25 grand to her on your behalf.

-Phthor


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 6, 2004)

Ahhh...  *YOU'RE* the one who jumped to the top of the heap, out of nowhere?  The one who, when we weren't looking, gained something like 100 levels?  Cool...

How the heck did you manage that?  I didn't see you all that much, when I was playing.  Your time zone isn't that much off of mine...


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 7, 2004)

No fair!  I got killed?!?!

I fought that Balrog, and got hit bad.  Pumped up my hit points to half-strength.  Kept on fighting thinking I'd get at least one good hit.  Nope, got killed. 

Okay, enough for one night.  It's my first death in about 20 levels, and I am not happy.  

Oh well...  Better than I do in real RPGing.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 7, 2004)

For those interested, v2 of RPG is about 25% finished.  Looking pretty nifty, and includes a decent XP system which takes your level and your opponent's level into account.

The only major problem I see is that the designer has declared that using magic won't gain you XP because he "doesn't think it makes sense - why would using magic make you stronger?"  Given that he has developed a much more detailed spell system, it seems a shame that you only gain XP by hitting things.

I'm hoping we'll be able to modify that ourselves!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 7, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> the designer has declared that using magic won't gain you XP because he "doesn't think it makes sense - why would using magic make you stronger?"




Heh. cause sorcerers and wizards never advance past first level.... 

Thanks for the update, Morrus.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jul 7, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> No fair!  I got killed?!?!
> 
> I fought that Balrog, and got hit bad.  Pumped up my hit points to half-strength.  Kept on fighting thinking I'd get at least one good hit.  Nope, got killed.
> 
> ...




My last death was at 104th level.  Mind you, I was stupid and careless, but still....

*Morrus*- is there any chance of dumbing down Orcus a little?  Make all his stats 2000 or something- but I don't think anyone'll be able to beat that thing before version 2 is out.

As you can see by the win/loss stats, the poor balrog is getting beaten up more often than the dragon or orc.  We need something tougher... but not too tough.


----------



## Eccles (Jul 9, 2004)

Heretic Apostate said:
			
		

> Is there any newbies that are still active?  I wasted a dwarven plate, a knuckleduster, and a bearskin cloak (all with Giant's Strength), all on people who either aren't checking their PMs, or who used them for a couple times, then stopped playing over a week ago (and, I might add, not even bothering to say "thanks"!!!!    ).




Unfair. I was away on holiday, and did say thank you eventually!    

Anyway, with my newfound equipment, I've been trying to have a couple of fights, one with an ogre, the other with a troll.  Nothing happened on about 6 out of every 7 attacks, which is jolly tiresome. Is this affecting anyone else?


----------

